# Black band project



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Got an email from an outfit called the black band project. their website seems to be a blind tasting project of cigars. it sounds like they want you to watch a video a week for 4 weeks and then they send you cigars.

has anyone ever heard of this ? I think I am going to sign up but at the first sign of any costs, i am going to run for the hills. anyone ever run across this before ??


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Definitely sounds interesting. I know nothing about it, but I would agree with you; if there ever are any charges, or someone asks for a credit card number for something like "age verification," get out. I think odds are it's some sort of scam, but it will be interesting to find out.

Edit: I've now checked out their website. I don't really think it's a scam anymore, but rather, a viral marketing scheme. My guess is it's a fairly new company who is passing out free samples of their stuff. Looks like they think this will make you _want_ to take them.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The Black Band Project


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

so what do you think--safe to sign up as long as they dont ask for money or credit cards ??


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Go for it if you dont have to spend a dime or install any software.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I filled out the part on the homepage, but haven't gotten the confirmation email yet. We'll see what happens.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I went through the signup process on the website. Got one of those confirmation emails where you click a link to verify everything. Here is the email...



> Hello Xxxx
> 
> Get ready to be taken on an episodic journey through myths and
> misconceptions surrounding the enjoyment of premium cigars.
> ...


This of course gave me some information to work with. I did a Google search for the Independent Cigar Review Bureau. It turned up very little. What it did turn up was a few links to a Twitter profile, and a few links to their video which is plastered all over the net.

I also searched for the address listed above, which leads to lots and lots of web pages (mostly online yellowpages listings) for a Degage Dancing Supplies. The address is also located in the Miami Mills shopping mall.

The link that was sent was not generated from the Black Band Project website, but rather a thrid party website called aweber. I did several Google searches for aweber, and found out that it is an email autoresponder. There have been quite a few shady things associated with aweber, but they appear to be generated by aweber's users. aweber appears to be a legitimate company that helps businesses market their product. So, it's aparent that is defintiely some sort of marketing campaign.

Now, it's entirely possible that Degage has gone out of business, and a cigar shop has moved in to their spot in the mall, and Google has just not been able to update the info as yet. I haven't dug deep enough to find out for certain, but I'm considering calling the phone numbers listed for Degage to see what happens.

As of right now, I have no intention of clicking the link that was emailed to me. I just don't have a good feeling about it. I may dig deeper into this. If so, I'll let everyone here know what I find out.

dinoa2, I can't in good faith recommend that you submit your information to these people. It may be legit, but I don't know for sure. Ultimately, the decision lies with you. Whatever you choose to do, I hope you excersize caution.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Unless they're reviewing and sending out Cubans, they're wasting their time on me.:crazy:


----------



## ThinAirSmokin (Feb 1, 2009)

I called the number for the address listed(have free long distance...figured...what the heck) and i got a voicemail that said Hi,you have reached Dan Xxxx(last name) leave a message after the beep


sounds fishy to me!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

ThinAirSmokin said:


> I called the number for the address listed(have free long distance...figured...what the heck) and i got a voicemail that said Hi,you have reached Dan Xxxx(last name) leave a message after the beep
> 
> sounds fishy to me!!


 That actually kind of fits with the dance store going out of business theory.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys, thanks for all the help. I really didnt expect you to spend all the time you did researching this out. I guess if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Thought this might be something good that other people might want to get in on. Think I will stay away. thanks


----------



## ThinAirSmokin (Feb 1, 2009)

d_day said:


> That actually kind of fits with the dance store going out of business theory.


Could be...but if a cigar shop moved in,seems like a wierd message to have for a business line.


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont know as long as nothing is asked for like CC or Social I'd go for it and see what happens


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

ThinAirSmokin said:


> Could be...but if a cigar shop moved in,seems like a wierd message to have for a business line.


 But if a new shop moved in, they wouldn't get the old buisiness's phone number. Instead, they'd get a new number assigned to them.


----------



## ThinAirSmokin (Feb 1, 2009)

d_day said:


> But if a new shop moved in, they wouldn't get the old buisiness's phone number. Instead, they'd get a new number assigned to them.


Ahh...i see what you are sayin.Makes sense


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

dinoa2 said:


> hey guys, thanks for all the help. I really didnt expect you to spend all the time you did researching this out. I guess if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. Thought this might be something good that other people might want to get in on. Think I will stay away. thanks


 Like I said before, this could be legit. I just don't know. Because I don't know, I can't just come out and say go for it.

Right now, I'm leaning toward this being a really aggressive marketing campaign rather than just a blind taste test type of deal. I don't think it's likely that it's some sort of phishing scheme.


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

I signed up and confirmed the email (I created a new email address just for this). They sent me another email with a link to another video, it's the beginning of a series.



> Hello Joel,
> 
> We recently went on assignment to capture some hardcore intelligence from some "so-called" real cigar smoker.
> 
> ...


The Link in the email said http://www.blackbandproject.com/d57s-1/ but actually went to http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=....????Code (not complete link). I suppose it redirected you after getting marketing data.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

This is exactly the kind of thing that happens when marketing people start to take themselves too seriously. Pop some popcorn and let's watch what happens when blind reviews meet the out of work guys that created the creepy Burger King dude. :lol:


----------



## LSU1981 (Mar 17, 2009)

I received this email as well. Just getting into cigars so am not registered many places. I use multiple email accounts and the Black Band email came to an account used twice on Cigar sites - Cigar Aficionado Forums and Camacho. I'd guess this will turn out to be something associated with Camacho as I don't think CA would launch something called "Independent Cigar Review Bureau". (or someone has hacked a site, has emails/info and it IS a scam)

Looking forward to learning and contributing on PUFF.

Mike


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Kinda funny video, but really cheesy! The box looks like a Nub box LOL. But those cigar sure have some ugly wrappers on them.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

One of the links connects to NUB. I'll bite and see what happens. I researched this though and it is of some opinions that this is being put out by Camacho's ad agency. We will see.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> One of the links connects to NUB. I'll bite and see what happens. I researched this though and it is of some opinions that this is being put out by Camacho's ad agency. We will see.


 That is interesting, and certainly adds a new twist. I think I may take the dive completely later this evening.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I got the email today - don't need any more sites to waste away my days!


----------



## Kasubot (Mar 5, 2009)

Dont know. But hey if they promise free cigars then Its worth a shot. Aperently they have some people in the know on gag orders.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

There's definatly some money behind the video, production was pretty decent, not oscar quality, but pretty good. Makes sense to me, using your own mind to judge good vs. what the magazines say...


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

you know I started this thing but I think I'll sit back and get some feedback from you guys who are trying it and see what happens. my luck is that it will be real and the promo will end before I can get in. but I claim immunity from any damages if it is a scam.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

dinoa2 said:


> you know I started this thing but I think I'll sit back and get some feedback from you guys who are trying it and see what happens. my luck is that it will be real and the promo will end before I can get in. but I claim immunity from any damages if it is a scam.


 I just noticed a banner ad from these guys at the top of this page. Between that, and some of the other posts here, I'm guessing it's safe. I've gone ahead and signed up.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

d_day said:


> I just noticed a banner ad from these guys at the top of this page. Between that, and some of the other posts here, I'm guessing it's safe. I've gone ahead and signed up.


I also received the email and saw the banner ad here. I'm just hoping that puff.com did not provide my email address to them!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

BlueHavanaII said:


> I also received the email and saw the banner ad here. I'm just hoping that puff.com did not provide my email address to them!


 how else do you suppose they got it?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> how else do you suppose they got it?


Several ways come to mind, are you a member of Twitter, Facebook, Myspace and you have the word cigar listed on your page? More and more companies are mining these sites to gain info they can use. I belong to another board and the members do not belong to Puff and they too received it and I know for a fact that that forum does not sell their members info or give it out...


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

I would be really surprised if Puff had anything to do with this. When questions arose about signing up for the Puff newsletter, Jon's reply was unequivocal and explicit. Here is his quote and the link to his reply.

Jon: "We will not -ever- sell, rent, or disclose anyone in our database under any circumstance. Period. End of story."

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/211263-puff-com-newsletter-anyone.html


----------



## Stroble_Cigars (Feb 27, 2009)

I signed up, I figure it's not going to hurt anything. We'll see what happens. I watched the first video and haven't received anything else. If nothing else, the videos are slightly entertaining.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

dinoa2 said:


> you know I started this thing but I think I'll sit back and get some feedback from you guys who are trying it and see what happens. my luck is that it will be real and the promo will end before I can get in. but I claim immunity from any damages if it is a scam.


I'm with you. Here, have some popcorn. It's on me..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn I'm jealous! I didn't get that email!! But then again I have never used Cbid or hardly buy any cigars online. That would be the best way to get your email.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

BlueHavanaII said:


> I also received the email and saw the banner ad here. I'm just hoping that puff.com did not provide my email address to them!


We do NOT provide email addresses. That is private information. We have said this many MANY times that we do NOT under ANY circumstances share ANY data with ANYONE for ANY reason.

PERIOD.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh and this Black Band thing..its backed by a REAL company. Thats all I can say.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Oh and this Black Band thing..its backed by a REAL company. Thats all I can say.


 This right here should be enough to avert anyone's fears.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

And for what its worth I think the marketing and the concept are super cool and super original..


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> We do NOT provide email addresses. That is private information. We have said this many MANY times that we do NOT under ANY circumstances share ANY data with ANYONE for ANY reason.
> 
> PERIOD.


Fair enough... thank you!

Jim


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

Super.

;-)


----------



## Kasubot (Mar 5, 2009)

its most likely a viral marketing campaign. And being a fan of viral marketing I think its worth a shot.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Kasubot said:


> its most likely a viral marketing campaign. And being a fan of viral marketing I think its worth a shot.


I agree..its certainly better and more affective than blunt force trauma advertising


----------



## Kasubot (Mar 5, 2009)

and hey, if they offer free cigars for just watching some well put together movies, i dont see a problem.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in, why not give it a shot and see where the ride takes me!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Keep us posted. Im curious as well


----------



## Stroble_Cigars (Feb 27, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn I'm jealous! I didn't get that email!! But then again I have never used Cbid or hardly buy any cigars online. That would be the best way to get your email.


You don't need that email to sign up if that's what you meant. Just head to the web site and sign up, no email needed.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i filled it out and they sent me a e-mail to watch there video as part 1 and there suppose to send a part 2. i will keep you all posted.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Oh and this Black Band thing..its backed by a REAL company. Thats all I can say.


I signed up for this, it seems, when others were posting on the various boards I am a member of... and I received the 1st video within a half hour and watched and am waiting for the next 3... I was suspicious at first but figured what the heck it was too well put together to be a scam... so you all can wait and see what happens to me and then jump on it! But I am all for the free smokes!


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I would bet my money on this being a Camacho marketing ploy. 

I think its pretty stupid personally but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

any one who finds more let us know give us the update thanks


----------



## LSU1981 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, I signed up as well and watched the 1st video. Early Christians get the best lions.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

While I'm sure Jon would never sell our personal information, it seems you get no such guarantee from the subject vendor. From the privacy policy on their very site:



> Sharing Information with Third Parties
> We may enter into alliances, partnerships or other business arrangements with third parties who may be given access to personal information including your name, address, telephone number and email for the purpose of providing you information regarding products and services that we think will be of interest to you. In connection with alliances, partnerships or arrangements, we may also provide certain information to third parties if we have determined that the information will be used in a responsible manner by a responsible third party. For example, some of our partners operate stores or provide services on our site, while others power offerings developed by us for your use. We also use third parties to facilitate our business, including, but not limited to, sending email and processing credit card payments. In connection with these offerings and business operations, our partners and other third parties may have access to your personal information for use in connection with business activities. As we develop our business, we may buy or sell assets or business offerings. Customer, email, and visitor information is generally one of the transferred business assets in these types of transactions. We may also transfer such information in the course of corporate divestitures, mergers, or any dissolution.


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

I got my email and signed up watch the 1st episode. Waiting to see whats next.:rofl:


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

I just watched the first episode. I have to admit I think it was well done and funny.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

joncaputo said:


> Oh and this Black Band thing..its backed by a REAL company. Thats all I can say.


Cremosa Cubana, Baby!:cheer2:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

After long thinking about this for a while, I went ahead and signed up. I wish it was not a 4 week wait but for what its worth the first vid was entertaining. I did agree with the statements and practice them. I am also a wine drinker and it follows the exact same practice.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I am also a wine drinker and it follows the exact same practice.


 So, first you put a bag over the wine bottle?

:laugh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have done that in the past for wine tastings.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

For it to be Camacho would be kind of funny because of the money they spend in those magazines the video is saying don't listen to. I think it would have to be a new company or at least a new brand. It could be a cigar made by Camacho but maybe without their name on it. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

LSU1981 said:


> I'd guess this will turn out to be something associated with Camacho as I don't think CA would launch something called "Independent Cigar Review Bureau".
> Mike


The videos were posted at Social Cigar last week, AND were featured (blessed by someone with ADMIN rights). Social Cigar was started and is "managed" by Camacho. FYI.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

Saint Jimbob said:


> The videos were posted at Social Cigar last week, AND were featured (blessed by someone with ADMIN rights). Social Cigar was started and is "managed" by Camacho. FYI.


So _that's_ what they did with the Davidoff money. :smoke:

Somebody down in Honduras go quick and look out the back door. I bet you can see Don Julio laying out in the tobacco field practicing rolling over in his grave.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

OK.

Me and a few guys on twitter figured out who was behind the black band project to the point where we were asked to come on board, and not disclose who was behind it...

so people liker Jerry Cruz, Myself, and a few others on Twitter have been asked to jump on board and let those who doubt know this a legit deal... When the campaign is over it will be obvious who is behind it, and I can assure you signing up for free cigars is not a scam....

Barry


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

do you need a rating system to show how much a moron you are? ok I signed up . was that guy using a regular zippo lighter to light cigars? at least this will be amusing


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

dinoa2 said:


> do you need a rating system to show how much a moron you are? ok I signed up . was that guy using a regular zippo lighter to light cigars? at least this will be amusing


I thought it was a dupont ping


----------



## Marklar MM (Mar 31, 2008)

Just remember. There is a clue in each video about what they are sending as a gift.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hint from video 1? Welcome To XO Fine Cigars This is the snatch location.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Meh, I signed up after the word "free."


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> Meh, I signed up after the word "free."


Ha-ha... me too. I ain't skeered!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm upset I never got the email LOL. So I'm not signing up. Changes are they would end up just sitting in my humidor untill I knew what it was anyway


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I signed up.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

nyisles said:


> I thought it was a dupont ping


maybe, I am not up on all the torches and lighters.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

bbp has gone mainstream, just saw a banner ad on yahoo


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just watched the video, I thought it was pretty funny, and definitely well done.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Is anyone else really looking forward to the next installment? Besides the whole idea of free sticks, I found the first video pretty entertaining.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Surely somebody here on Puff lives near the Miami Mills Mall and could run by and do a little covert surveillance?


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

I went to the site was signing up but got a little nervous...anytime, anybody wants my name, address AND date of birth I begin thinking about identity theft....I know a legit group would need to confirm a person is of legal smoking age but, still makes me leery...Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

has anybody got the second video yet


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

dinoa2 said:


> has anybody got the second video yet


I haven't.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Random thoughts about video #2:

Second video is funny, and they're even making fun of them selves a little bit. "Mr. Cubans", though smoking cigars for 30 years, can't remember how to light one right, and proper cigar lighting also eludes our "educators".

Nice points made about the fallout of the Cuban Revolution, with the great rollers leaving the country and starting up elsewhere.

The wrappers on the Black Band cigars are pretty motley-looking. Nice box though, looks like a Tatuaje P-Series or Havana VI box. Pete Johnson involved, maybe, or a deliberate ruse?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Saint Jimbob said:


> The wrappers on the Black Band cigars are pretty motley-looking. Nice box though, looks like a Tatuaje P-Series or Havana VI box. Pete Johnson involved, maybe, or a deliberate ruse?


Yeah, I thought that as well in the 1st video (haven't gotten the next one). I think it may have been the clue, or, as you said a ruse. Other companies use boxes like that, though, for instance the LFD cabinet series.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

BOOTH! .... Coffee.

BOOOTH! .... decafe.

BOOOOOOOOOOOTH! .... scones?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Still have not recieved the second video...how many of you have gotten it.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I just got it this morning.

Ummm, when you see it make note of the lighter he uses.


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea just got through watching it.  Humm using a zippo there isn't he.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Got my second last night....Pretty funny, and the lighter..maybe someone should let them know they're not coming off as not very cigar smart...But who am I to judge them, I still smoke with the plastic wrapper on....LOL :der:


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

I got the 2nd episode on Tuesday. I admit they are well done and pretty funny.
NYPD Blue Style Cigar commercial lol


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I enjoyed the second video. Though, I must admit I'm getting my hopes up on the free cigar we'll all receive. I hope its not a convenient store stick...


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Even on the home page when it fades to black and he light one up it's a Zippo. For all the big talk, that bugs me. However, it still sounds like a cool idea. Contemplating signing up.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Even on the home page when it fades to black and he light one up it's a Zippo. For all the big talk, that bugs me. However, it still sounds like a cool idea. Contemplating signing up.


No kidding. I am actually surprised people are really buying into this. The mere idea of a bunch of marketing guys getting together and putting out a strategy to "reeducate" the consumers palate is condescending, presumptuous, egotistical...etc.... suffice it to say I find it a bit off putting.

Long before I even knew what a good cigar was I stood in front of a wall of boxes and picked whichever one struck my fancy. If these guys didn't make it on my radar then they either weren't around or their product wasn't good enough.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

got the second video today. those wrappers look a little funny and it still looks like a regular zippo to me. remember the key word is "free" so we cant complain too much


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

I also signed up for it with my Hush email account and i have gotten the "ratings guy" video and the "Cuban guy video" There is supposed to be one more I would assume i will get it soon as I got the second video last week some time and they seam to come one per week IDK. all I know is i think i got an email IDK or i found it randomly and 3 free cigars "FREE" is practically all i needed to sign up but i am with all of you even if they ask for money for shipping i wont pay a cent since i don't exactly want to "BUY" mystery cigars. I am taking a leap hear but i bet it is a new line of cigars and they will send (if the send anything) either 3 different vitolas of the same cigar or it will be a cigar that is the same blend with 3 different wrappers and i would guess they would be 3 Coronas or Robustos probably Robustos or small Coronas as Robustos or more popular and Petite Coronas are cheaper. I will post if no one else has when i get the 4th video that will most likely be the one to tell us what the cigar is and find out weather or not we will have to pay after stringing us along for a month. I would think but am not sure that it is a large company to have such a large expensive looking add campaign. this is just my :2 on the subject


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

O.K...I bought in...saw where it's a banner here and decided it must be safe. Got the first video immediately. Pretty funny stuff. Looking forward to the 2nd vid and of course the smokes.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd put money on Camacho having something to do with this. "Booth" is Matt Booth, from Room 101, and can be seen in videos from a Las Vegas party hosted by Camacho, Room 101, and Heavy Hitters. Funny, Camacho's Vegas Party videos got pulled from YouTube as soon as the Black Band vids started popping up. Coincidence?


----------



## Marklar MM (Mar 31, 2008)

Saint Jimbob said:


> I'd put money on Camacho having something to do with this. "Booth" is Matt Booth, from Room 101, and can be seen in videos from a Las Vegas party hosted by Camacho, Room 101, and Heavy Hitters. Funny, Camacho's Vegas Party videos got pulled from YouTube as soon as the Black Band vids started popping up. Coincidence?


Nice call. If that is indeed who it is, and he is indeed affiliated in some capacity with Camacho, maybe he is the clue in all the videos as to who is running the campaign.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I enjoy these videos. They pretty funny.

I just got vid #2 Hehe.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Even if we don't get any free cigars, the vidoe's them selves are pretty entertaining. Especially since I am watching them at work.:nono:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I got video three today. Wonder what the last one is going to be.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Signed up today, got the first video, pretty funny, kind of goofy. Cool marketing ploy.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I got the third video this morning. It was funny, but not as entertaining as the first two in my opinion.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Recognize the storefront from the first video? Bob Taddini's place in Woodland Hills, CA Welcome To XO Fine Cigars


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree the first two so funny, but third was full of bad jokes. Still very unique approach to cigar advertising.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

3 down one to go ?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

dinoa2 said:


> 3 down one to go ?


I believe so. Then, cigars for all!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I got 1 down and 3 to go. Can't wait to see if they really give out some free sticks. Should have started earlier!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I think these videos are amuzing....cant wait to see the 4th and final one. Anyone see the final video yet? I wonder what cigars they will be sending out.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I received the email with link for the final episode. Clicked it, it loads to the site but nothing happens. I'll try again later.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Someone posted info on the fourth video in another thread. Try searching for it, but it will spoil what the cigars are!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Someone posted info on the fourth video in another thread. Try searching for it, but it will spoil what the cigars are!


Yea, I saw that and if it's true, cool, I enjoy the brand overall.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Just watched the final episode. I must admit, I'm kind of sad its over. These videos were something to look forward to on every Thursday.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, I watched the final episode on Tuesday. It was funny.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitely a very unique and interesting add campaign. :tu


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I watched 2/4 now, excited to hear if anyone gets some sticks out of this.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

It's what I've always said. Do you like every top shelf cigar? Why do you smoke what you smoke? I have been with several BOTL from Cali all this week and we have smoke from the cheapest to the expensive. Deband a smoke, give it to someone and see what they really think. 

By the way, if you haven't caught it yet. Black Band is Camacho.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i liked the videos. lets see if they send the sticks like they said


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone get their sticks yet?

I'll get the 4th vid tuesday.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

People probably won't start getting sticks for another couple weeks.. 

that being said.. you WILL get your sticks.. Camacho would be committing marketing suicide if they did not send them out.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

got 4h video today. said sticks would be out in a couple weeks, dont remember giving my address when I signed up but they seem to know me so we will see


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

dinoa2 said:


> got 4h video today. said sticks would be out in a couple weeks, dont remember giving my address when I signed up but they seem to know me so we will see


You had to fill out a form with your address when you gave them your e-mail. So, worry not your sticks will come (hopefully).


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Not only will you get the cigars (provided you gave a correct address), but I'm reasonably sure that they will be excellent.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Saint Jimbob said:


> Not only will you get the cigars (provided you gave a correct address), but I'm reasonably sure that they will be excellent.


After all this how can they not be excellent? Imagine the backlash for the company if no one enjoyed the cigars that they sent out? The whole "re-education" would mean nothing!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I kinda hope its some unreleased cigars. As mentioned in the email its not the ones used on the tape.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I am wondering if they are promoting a new line or just trying to get the word out on some of their older smokes....watched the 4th last night, great videos.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

tmoney said:


> I am wondering if they are promoting a new line or just trying to get the word out on some of their older smokes....watched the 4th last night, great videos.


I get the fourth video tomorrow. Can't wait. 

Has anyone gotten their sticks yet? A few people have had this finished for 2 weeks or so. :BS


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I just watched the intro again and they are special and unreleased cigars.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Cypress said:


> I just watched the intro again and they are special and unreleased cigars.


Interesting.

I wouldn't be surprised if they sent you 3 different cigars with a black band lettered 1-3 or a-c. One of them being a good one, other ones being trash. Trying to get the point out there that you can taste a difference. Kinda like in video #3.

200 posts, woohoo


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

What if they are introducing a line of infused sticks LOL.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> What if they are introducing a line of infused sticks LOL.


Yeah with sweet tip's!!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Can someone post the link to the fourth video or send it to me in a PM? The link I was sent does not work. 

Thanks


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ashmaster said:


> Can someone post the link to the fourth video or send it to me in a PM? The link I was sent does not work.
> 
> Thanks


Sent.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Sam post the links to all 4 videos here, I want to watch them.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Sam....must be something wrong with my system as I'm still unable to view.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Sam post the links to all 4 videos here, I want to watch them.


I dont know if I should kill the suspense for everyone but I will PM them to you.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good idea, I can be a buzz kill sometimes LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

ashmaster said:


> Thanks Sam....must be something wrong with my system as I'm still unable to view.


Must be the site, not showing the videos for me either.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Works for me????


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

This was fun, I'm excited to get the cigars. I love viral marketing, I just hope the cigars are good.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I feel like the cigars will all be mailed out at once, or monthly or something - logistically that would probably be cheaper/easier for them as a company, rather than doing it on a rolling basis.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Must be the site, not showing the videos for me either.


Try a diff browser. The 4th video wouldn't play for me in FireFox 3 so I tried it in IE and it worked.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if this ad stemmed from a contest idea that was done on CL from Camacho a while back. I know they did not get the response they were looking for.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I use IE, is working for me today. Am watching them now.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

3 videos down 1 to go.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I feel like the cigars will all be mailed out at once, or monthly or something - logistically that would probably be cheaper/easier for them as a company, rather than doing it on a rolling basis.


I'm thinking it will be like once a week or once every two weeks. I'm sure there are several hundred folks waiting for smokes, who all started the series at different times. I don't think they'd make the first group of people wait four or more weeks longer than the last people that finish the series. Who knows though, really.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm moving next week. You guys think I should e-mail them with my new address or let my roommate (who is staying behind) know that I'm expecting a package sometime. I'm just concerned that the change in address will screw something up.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they sent you 3 different cigars with a black band lettered 1-3 or a-c. One of them being a good one, other ones being trash. Trying to get the point out there that you can taste a difference. Kinda like in video #3.
> 
> 200 posts, woohoo


I am thinking it may be along these lines. Because the final email says something like "your re-education has begun, but it's nowhere close to being over"

So I am thinking we will get black banded cigars to smoke and then submit some form or something.

Its a pretty cool idea.

Glad there is a positive response on this campaing here....my other regular forums just trashed it from the beginning without chance.

Also in the fourth email is says "P.S. Booth, make sure the cigars you use are not the ones mentioned in the tapes. Let's really surprise them! Send the samples that you brought back from your trip in November."

Wonder if that means anything.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Gespinoza1 said:


> I am thinking it may be along these lines. Because the final email says something like "your re-education has begun, but it's nowhere close to being over"
> 
> So I am thinking we will get black banded cigars to smoke and then submit some form or something.
> 
> ...


That's why Puff is the best. I tried some other forums. I do a lot of video gaming so I hear people talking like complete idiots all day long. Expected to get away from it, but on some other forums it was just as bad. People trashed me for saying I liked Naturals by Drew Estate.

People are much more friendlier here. I enjoy my time spent on these forums.


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

3 down and 1 to go for me as well.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> That's why Puff is the best. I tried some other forums. I do a lot of video gaming so I hear people talking like complete idiots all day long. Expected to get away from it, but on some other forums it was just as bad. People trashed me for saying I liked Naturals by Drew Estate.
> 
> People are much more friendlier here. I enjoy my time spent on these forums.


Yea it seems more friendly....more like if you like that 2 dollar cigar then keep on smoking rather than...."I would never smoke that...you should smoke this"


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Gespinoza1 said:


> Yea it seems more friendly....more like if you like that 2 dollar cigar then keep on smoking rather than...."I would never smoke that...you should smoke this"


I got that same attitude on other sites as well. Their general attitude was "Smoke what we heard were good cigars, or your a poser". As where Puff is more laid back "Smoke what you enjoy smoking".

Still curious if anyone has gotten their sticks yet. I know Camacho wouldn't stiff us or anything, just curious as to what they are sending, and how long it takes.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I still haven't gotten a second email yet...so I'm stuck at part 1.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

anybody got their samples yet


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

not me i started late...have seen my second video and should be gettin the third tuesday....i wonder if a cut off date to start the chain will signify a end to it


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I have not yet but I just watched the last one this week.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

I have finished all the videos and everything about 2 weeks ago ant have not yet heard or received anything yet.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I've seen all the vids...and I am waiting on the smokes


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah I think most of us have seen them and now jsut waiting to see the goodies lol


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Been done for a little while now, and still no word.


----------



## T-Rex (Sep 8, 2008)

I found this at SocialCigar.com (powered by Camacho).

"As a quick heads up, Black Band Project cigars begin shipping early May. Oh what, oh what will DuckFace be sending you?"
Black Band Project Cigars - Social Cigar


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I would have expected a timelier response on this but none the less, they are free cigars.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

I got the 4th vid this morning. Pretty funny stuff, will be interesting to see what is sent out and when. With this big production you'd think it would have to be pretty good.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow May....I would have though they would have these ready to go. Hopefully it is something really good.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Got the last video today, now i'm done and I can wait till May. Free cigars!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

One of the members on another forum posted that he had received 3 of the videos and then got an email from them saying they were shutting it down and he wouldn't get any cigars??? Has anyone else seen or heard about this?

If that is the case, I'm highly disappointed in Camacho. If they allowed you to sign up and sent you 3 out of 4 videos they should have backed up their promises!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> One of the members on another forum posted that he had received 3 of the videos and then got an email from them saying they were shutting it down and he wouldn't get any cigars??? Has anyone else seen or heard about this?
> 
> If that is the case, I'm highly disappointed in Camacho. If they allowed you to sign up and sent you 3 out of 4 videos they should have backed up their promises!


They really should have known their freebie inventory from the get go and cut off sign-ups once they hit that number. If you put your address in a form that says "sign up for free cigars" you should get some.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Would sure be disapointing if the don't go through with it. I was leary about giving them the personal information to start with...so if they don't go through with it, it will have been for naught and the info is in their hands for no reason.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Gents, cigars begin shipping early May as indicated on the website. Again, you must have watched all (4) videos to receive the unreleased cigars. Whoever said he received an email from us saying that he would not be getting product is mistaken. We never sent any emails out stating that.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet Deal! I'm looking foward to finding a new favorite to add to my list.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Gents, cigars begin shipping early May as indicated on the website. Again, you must have watched all (4) videos to receive the unreleased cigars. Whoever said he received an email from us saying that he would not be getting product is mistaken. We never sent any emails out stating that.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Well...there we go...from the horse's mouth....Thanks and I look forward to trying out the new Camacho's!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Gents, cigars begin shipping early May as indicated on the website. Again, you must have watched all (4) videos to receive the unreleased cigars. Whoever said he received an email from us saying that he would not be getting product is mistaken. We never sent any emails out stating that.


Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the info.

Hey... it's May 1st, send me my smokes!!! :smokin::wink::cowboyic9:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

May, hallelujah.


----------



## gglen (Apr 20, 2009)

At a href that I went to this weekend I found out from a company rep that Camacho is behind the Black Band Project which probably means that there will be a few Camacho cigars sent out.


----------



## 129boomer (Apr 10, 2009)

Daustin333 said:


> Gents, cigars begin shipping early May as indicated on the website. Again, you must have watched all (4) videos to receive the unreleased cigars. Whoever said he received an email from us saying that he would not be getting product is mistaken. We never sent any emails out stating that.


Any hints as to what the cigars are going to be??? Please, please, PLEASE?!?!?!? :smokin:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

129boomer said:


> Any hints as to what the cigars are going to be??? Please, please, PLEASE?!?!?!? :smokin:


Please don't post any hints in here! I wasn't a big fan of everyone trying to decide who was behind the project - that was part of the fun!

And I don't wanna know what the cigars are until I get them!!!!

It's like someone telling you who won the game or the end of a movie you haven't seen.

You spoil-sports... :frown:


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone else recieve an email from the cigar manufacturer and the marketing company this afternoon about the project??


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes I got that email too  Now looking forward to what cigars they send out.


----------



## 129boomer (Apr 10, 2009)

ashmaster said:


> Anyone else recieve an email from the cigar manufacturer and the marketing company this afternoon about the project??


Yes. And they had the same letter on the Camacho Facebook page too.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I got it too. Waiting and hoping for some new cigars.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yup got the email. I just hope they show that I watched all 4 videos, because I did. Looking forward to testing some cigars.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

ashmaster said:


> Anyone else recieve an email from the cigar manufacturer and the marketing company this afternoon about the project??


Got the email. Also read the article and the replies. I agree with some of the posters, if the cigars don't come shortly the whole campaign could blow up.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

hmmmm

subcribing to thread by replying


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i got the e-mail


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Got the email today and the tweet. At a minimum they have the a few months to get the cigars out to beat the Altadis offers (I think I have averaged over 2 months before they sent theirs out). Can't really complain when the price is right.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Got the email. Also read the article and the replies. I agree with some of the posters, if the cigars don't come shortly the whole campaign could blow up.


You really can't complain though. If they send me them 5 months from now, I'm fine. They are free, giving us smokes at their expense free shipping even. Plus they entertained us with humorous videos.

To me that's almost like complaining about what cigars sent ya in a bomb. Okay not quite as bad, but you get the point.

Not that I'm just picking on you or anything, hehe. I think people should appreciate the offer more though.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> You really can't complain though. If they send me them 5 months from now, I'm fine. They are free, giving us smokes at their expense free shipping even. Plus they entertained us with humorous videos.
> 
> To me that's almost like complaining about what cigars sent ya in a bomb. Okay not quite as bad, but you get the point.
> 
> Not that I'm just picking on you or anything, hehe. I think people should appreciate the offer more though.


Really, I'm not complaining. I never thought that the cigars would come fast. However, there are a whole lot of people out there with very little patience and a "branding" campaign is supposed to create an impression of your business in a very vivid way. A delay may lead a lot of cigar smokers to remember Camacho as "kinda funny videos but took damn near eternity to get me my cigars". I worked at a place that led a pretty successful branding campaign. You really have to stay focused on your goal and have some foresight into what makes your customers "tick" to make it work.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Really, I'm not complaining. I never thought that the cigars would come fast. However, there are a whole lot of people out there with very little patience and a "branding" campaign is supposed to create an impression of your business in a very vivid way. A delay may lead a lot of cigar smokers to remember Camacho as "kinda funny videos but took damn near eternity to get me my cigars". I worked at a place that led a pretty successful branding campaign. You really have to stay focused on your goal and have some foresight into what makes your customers "tick" to make it work.


Yeah I hear ya. I actually went to a tech high school where 70% of my school day was studying marketing/business which was my tech course. I think that they will be relatively prompt with their delivery, but as that email they sent out said they had 500% the expected participants. Might be giving reasons to justify late deliveries.

Overall, even if they ship late, I would remember Camacho as the company who gave out free smokes to everyone.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

got an email yesterday talking about the branding campaign. is that what everyone is talking about or is there another one. as long as they come sometime this summer, that is fine, they are free so I cant complain


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

bump. anybody got them yet


----------



## uli2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

I never got an email but I watched all the videos. Hope I get mine.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

are we there yet


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Still waiting!!! One could only speculate that they would be here this week if they did ship the first part of May.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

damn. I forgot all about them


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Also received the branding e-mail but no other contact or cigars. Maybe they got overwhelmed.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

I got an email from them but never opened it. Did it require any action on my part?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I am sure it will be fine, I would guess they've sent it standard bulk to keep costs down.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

just keeping this active--someone will have to get some sooner or later, right? hope they tell the rest of uss


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I posted a comment on their Facebook page asking for a status update and my comment was deleted!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been refraining from saying negative comments about Camacho but when you promise people something even if its free, I think the company backing that should deliver the goods or at least come up with a good explanation as to what is going on. In the original plot it believed that two weeks after watching the video's we would receive the cigars. Then the follow up email stated that the cigars would be shipping in early May. Come on we are three weeks into May and still no word or update.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree Sam. I would be happy with atleast an update on what's going on.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hear, here!!!!!!!!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i haven't even got a follow up e-mail


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Just a little update...

As I mentioned in an earlier post I left a note on Camacho's Facebook page and it was promptly deleted with no comment.

Since that didn't work I went to the Camacho website and sent an email through the contact form and have not received a response.

Both times I simply asked what the status was and let them know that if they said they were shipping the cigars in early May then they should hold to that - or at least let us know what's going on.

The BBP was fun and I enjoyed the videos, but I was told up front I'd get something for my time. The offer of free cigars is generous and I appreciate it - but I also expect Camacho to deliver on their promise.

I sure wish they'd let us know what's going on.....


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Hard to believe they wouldn't send the sticks....but so far no word from them.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm like Joe, not sure if I even got a followup email from them. Todd have patience and like that avatar. someday they will come back. maybe I should run a contest for the first guy to actually get the smokes


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

This is turning into quite an adventure. opcorn:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know, but May is over with this week and if we don't see anything it may be the no show project. Oh well, I guess we get them when we get them and will always remember when and where they came from.


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

I keep thinking back at some of the Altadis give aways (montecristo and a few others) most of the people who signed up either had to wait a few months and others never got a thing. Hopefully Camacho is on the ball and it won't end up like that....but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

The way I look at it is, 

1. The video's really didn't take up much of my time.
2. Didn't have to pay for anything.
3. Not expecting any cigars, but if they come than great!
4. Won't be the first or the last time that I didn't get what was promised to me.

Atleast the video's were slightly entertaining. 

To be honest I never had a Camacho cigar anyways so I really don't know what I am missing.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> The way I look at it is,
> 
> 1. The video's really didn't take up much of my time.
> 2. Didn't have to pay for anything.
> ...


I agree. Bonus if I get them. The only time it will impact my buying is if I am at a B&M and can't decide between a Camacho and another gar. At that point I will likely think "F-em" and buy the other on principle. it won't hurt Camacho and I will fell like I got even I guess.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

I am guessing that they are going through a fulfillment service to send these out and if the Altadis packs are any indication 1-3 months are not uncommon for something like this. Just a little patience .......


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

"Black band project" 
209 posts! 
someone nutshell this for me please


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> "Black band project"
> 209 posts!
> someone nutshell this for me please


We were promised cigars if we watched all four vidoes
We all signed up
We all watched 4 videos
Some got the follow up email, some didn't

Now we are waiting for a update from Camacho or our cigars.

Done.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Go do blackbandproject.com, sign up, receive 4 emails (once/week), wait patiently for free cigars that might not come.

You cannot sign up anymore though, it is over.

edit - beaten by vincent.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> We were promised cigars if we watched all four vidoes
> We all signed up
> We all watched 4 videos
> Some got the follow up email, some didn't
> ...


Thanks Sweet C

Is Camacho is the only cigar company participating in the black band project?

and is Camacho now fully owned by Meier & Dutch?


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Thanks Sweet C
> 
> Is Camacho is the only cigar company participating in the black band project? *Pretty sure*
> 
> and is Camacho now fully owned by Meier & Dutch? *Have no clue*


No problem.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

requested to edit this


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> and is Camacho now fully owned by Meier & Dutch?


Camacho is now owned by Davidoff of Geneva :biggrin1:

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,2498,00.html


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

BillyCigars said:


> Camacho is now owned by Davidoff of Geneva :biggrin1:
> 
> Cigar Aficionado | Web Features | Davidoff Acquires Camacho


I wonder how Meier & Dutch fit in then, lets say Camacho is now fully owned by Davidoff. 
Does Davidoff make special cigars just for Meier & Dutch?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> I wonder how Meier & Dutch fit in then, lets say Camacho is now fully owned by Davidoff.
> Does Davidoff make special cigars just for Meier & Dutch?


As I can remeber Camacho family still makes the cigars, its more of a money and marketing thing. Also Davidoff bought the cigar company but not the family farms.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

The who makes what for whom and who owns what, in the cigar world really sucks 

why is it a big secret


----------



## Kilobyte (Dec 10, 2008)

Signed up, watched all four videos, but still waiting for the cigars.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I was going to suggest messaging the Camacho rep on here, but then I noticed he hasn't logged in since May 1st.

Really, I'm disappointed in the lack of communication more than anything else.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

We finally got an update. Less than 5 minutes ago I received and email from Camacho. 


Black Band Project Update 
A special thanks to all that participated and helped make the Black Band Project a huge success. We apologize for any unforeseen delays in shipping of the Black Band Project cigars. The first round of shipments will begin leaving our warehouse next week and weekly from then on out. All qualified participants will receive their cigars in the next 21-30 days.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Well that is some good news although I haven't recieved that email yet so I hope I am "qualified".


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cypress said:


> We finally got an update. Less than 5 minutes ago I received and email from Camacho.
> 
> Black Band Project Update
> A special thanks to all that participated and helped make the Black Band Project a huge success. We apologize for any unforeseen delays in shipping of the Black Band Project cigars. The first round of shipments will begin leaving our warehouse next week and weekly from then on out. All qualified participants will receive their cigars in the next 21-30 days.


You beat me to the post. Maybe we will be receiving one of their new Connecticut cigars.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I received the same email today.

However, I must say that my opinion of Camacho is pretty much shot already - they handled this very poorly. A lot like the Oprah/KFC thing! LOL.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

They did use the word "apologize", so I'll cut'em some slack.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> They did use the word "apologize", so I'll cut'em some slack.


Yeah, they did, and I hear ya' on that. But I also emailed them a couple weeks ago and sent them a message on Facebook with no response. They even deleted my Facebook post.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> You beat me to the post. Maybe we will be receiving one of their new Connecticut cigars.


Wouldn't that be great!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> Yeah, they did, and I hear ya' on that. But I also emailed them a couple weeks ago and sent them a message on Facebook with no response. They even deleted my Facebook post.


Who ever did that to your post on Facebook should have to answer for doing that. These free cigars are going to take 60 or more days to get to the people who did what was asked of them to do. Also the BlackBand Project set the terms, so they are the ones that look bad, if the free cigars never get to us.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> I wonder how Meier & Dutch fit in then, lets say Camacho is now fully owned by Davidoff.
> Does Davidoff make special cigars just for Meier & Dutch?


Meier & Dutch is the wholesale division and distributors for Swedish Match. I wouldn't see why they would make a special cigar for a wholesaler but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Got an email announcing the release of the first Connecticut wrapped Camacho Cigar and toward the bottom it reads:

* Black Band Project Update *
A special thanks to all that participated and helped make the Black Band Project a huge success. We apologize for any unforeseen delays in shipping of the Black Band Project cigars. The first round of shipments will begin leaving our warehouse next week and weekly from then on out. All qualified participants will receive their cigars in the next 21-30 days.


----------



## Kilobyte (Dec 10, 2008)

That is pretty decent of them to keep us informed.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Got the update file.....I feel better now!


----------



## Kilobyte (Dec 10, 2008)

I just got the email too, it was part of their Connecticut wrapper launch.


----------



## BentonJP (May 28, 2009)

this is just bad marketing.

You would think if your going to run a big promotion you would have all your supplies on hand, but no these bozos (Camacho marketing group) cater too much to the posers in the world and not the real cigar smoker. Camacho is a great smoke IMO, but their marketing sucks.

BentonJP

PS. yes this is my first post here, if any of you are from ASC or CU I am known by BenJP.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

BentonJP said:


> this is just bad marketing.
> 
> You would think if your going to run a big promotion you would have all your supplies on hand, but no these bozos (Camacho marketing group) cater too much to the posers in the world and not the real cigar smoker. Camacho is a great smoke IMO, but their marketing sucks.
> 
> ...


opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I got the email today as well.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

BentonJP said:


> this is just bad marketing.
> 
> You would think if your going to run a big promotion you would have all your supplies on hand, but no these bozos (Camacho marketing group) cater too much to the posers in the world and not the real cigar smoker. Camacho is a great smoke IMO, but their marketing sucks.
> 
> ...


Mr. BentonJP,

I see you've come here solely to further your disgust for the campaign across yet another online platform. I'm sorry to hear that you feel we only cater to "posers" and that you believe our marketing "sucks". The fact of the matter is, we cater to everyone, "real smokers" and the "posers" - hence the premise of the Black Band Project.

Our apology was sincere, and if some only understood what it takes to process and ship *36,000 FREE CIGARS*, then some might not feel the way they do. In a time when manufacturers, retailers, and consumers are all feeling the brunt of taxes and excess legislation - we felt it appropriate to give back to the folks that supported us through the good times. All along having a little fun in the process and never with any malice.

Once again, our apologies for the inconvenience that waiting a few extra weeks for FREE cigars has caused you. We can assure you that this was not intentional, and as planned, we will be following through with what was promised to so many that participated.

Best regards,

Dylan Austin
Director of Marketing 
Camacho Cigars
[email protected]


----------



## omgwtfbbq (Apr 30, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know why some people go crazy over things like this. Camacho ran a great ad campaign and I thought the videos were funny. They promised free smokes and it seems they are keeping up with their end of the deal....in my opinion free smokes are always great and now we know (at least I hope) we will be getting at least one Camacho conny out of the deal.....some people will never understand.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

I got the Camacho e-mail as well. Ya gotta figure they got overwhelmed. I doubt they would have gone to the trouble and expense of producing the videos and making the promise if they hadn't planned on following through. I enjoyed the vids and when the cigars arrive, in a month or six months, I'll still enjoy em'. Nobody else is sending me free cigars!

Nice of the marketing guy to post here to get the word out that they are trying. His tone leads you to believe he probably wishes they'd never done this!


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

iride said:


> Nice of the marketing guy to post here to get the word out that they are trying. His tone leads you to believe he probably wishes they'd never done this!


Truthfully, I enjoyed every second of the campaign! It was extremely successful (overly successful) and we would most definitely do something like this again. It is so gratifying to hear all the positive comments and constructive criticisms. My tone was directed at one person, who on multiple occasions, has gone out of his way to talk trash and mislead folks.

The best part is, after the cigars are sent and received - it still won't be over. There is still something more to come from this...

Thanks again to all that took part in the campaign. Enjoy the smokes and please let us know your thoughts on the products you receive.


----------



## BentonJP (May 28, 2009)

tmoney said:


> I don't know why some people go crazy over things like this. Camacho ran a great ad campaign and I thought the videos were funny. They promised free smokes and it seems they are keeping up with their end of the deal....in my opinion free smokes are always great and now we know (at least I hope) we will be getting at least one Camacho conny out of the deal.....some people will never understand.


they promised the beginning of May, not June.

You think that they would have learned by now to be quick and decisive with internet marketing and not make the same mistakes that Christian made 10 years ago when he got his ass kicked on the net.

Just because it is for free does not mean we should cut them any slack!! Customer service is CUSTOMER SERVICE period. besides, they should have been well prepared for what they promised before launching their promotion, its just common scene.


----------



## BentonJP (May 28, 2009)

Daustin333 said:


> Truthfully, I enjoyed every second of the campaign! It was extremely successful (overly successful) and we would most definitely do something like this again. It is so gratifying to hear all the positive comments and constructive criticisms. My tone was directed at one person, who on multiple occasions, has gone out of his way to talk trash and mislead folks.


If I wanted to really talk trash I would have taken it to the talking trash specialists at ASC.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

BentonJP said:


> If I wanted to really talk trash I would have taken it to the talking trash specialists at ASC.


I can tell you right now that if you signed up here to cause problems your time will in fact be very short lived here. We run a clean forum. You do not have many post and already alot of them are trying to stir up stuff. Not going to happen here. Consider this your warning.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have enjoyed the few camachos I have smoked and look forward to the freebies and if I qualify for something else later ( as the guy hints) that is great also.

the smokes are free and I can wait til they get here. not much effort required on my part, no money lost so I say bring them on whenever they get here and thanks-- no need to get mad just cause they get here later than you thought they would:wave:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

dinoa2 said:


> I have enjoyed the few camachos I have smoked and look forward to the freebies and if I qualify for something else later ( as the guy hints) that is great also.
> 
> the smokes are free and I can wait til they get here. not much effort required on my part, no money lost so I say bring them on whenever they get here and thanks-- no need to get mad just cause they get here later than you thought they would:wave:


Awesome! It's all fun. We are in a cigar golden age and lots of great stuff out there so smoke all you can.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Truthfully, I enjoyed every second of the campaign! It was extremely successful (overly successful) and we would most definitely do something like this again. It is so gratifying to hear all the positive comments and constructive criticisms. My tone was directed at one person, who on multiple occasions, has gone out of his way to talk trash and mislead folks.
> 
> The best part is, after the cigars are sent and received - it still won't be over. There is still something more to come from this...
> 
> Thanks again to all that took part in the campaign. Enjoy the smokes and please let us know your thoughts on the products you receive.


 I thought it was unique and entertaining. It certainly had me hooked once I convinced myself to sign up. I understand that delays happen, especially when a campaign like this is so much more successful than anticipated. My only real complaint was the lack of communication. We heard at the beginning of May that ciagrs would be shipped early May, and then nothing. Not a word for more than 3 weeks. But, this has been remedied. So, I look forward to these smokes that one day mysteriously appear at my door. I hope they're as fine a smoke as the other Camacho cigars I enjoy regularly.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Daustin333 said:


> Truthfully, I enjoyed every second of the campaign! It was extremely successful (overly successful) and we would most definitely do something like this again. It is so gratifying to hear all the positive comments and constructive criticisms. My tone was directed at one person, who on multiple occasions, has gone out of his way to talk trash and mislead folks.
> 
> The best part is, after the cigars are sent and received - it still won't be over. There is still something more to come from this...
> 
> Thanks again to all that took part in the campaign. Enjoy the smokes and please let us know your thoughts on the products you receive.


Glad to hear a few negative folks haven't dampened your spirit on the promotion. I wish you good luck with the campaign, enjoyed the vids and look forward to trying your new sticks.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Mr. BentonJP,
> 
> I see you've come here solely to further your disgust for the campaign across yet another online platform. I'm sorry to hear that you feel we only cater to "posers" and that you believe our marketing "sucks". The fact of the matter is, we cater to everyone, "real smokers" and the "posers" - hence the premise of the Black Band Project.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the post here but why wait so long to say something? It's almost a month after your initial shipping date estimates. As I mentioned earlier, I emailed Camacho via the website and also posted on the Facebook page - both times in a very friendly manner, trying to see what was going on. I received no reply to my email and my comment was simply deleted.

The BBP campaign created this image that Camacho is light years ahead of those other guys, on the cutting edge of cigars, and ready to teach us a thing or two. The follow-up did not live up to that image.

I enjoyed the campaign, but am very disappointed in the way the delivery of the FREE cigars was handled. Please don't get too caught up on the free aspect of the cigars being free, I appreciate them and I'm sure others do as well, but you got something out of the deal as well. The internet was alive with chatter about the project - every forum I visit has threads talking about the videos, asking who all has seen the videos, asking people if they received their cigars, speculating on what the cigars were, wondering if he used a Zippo to light the cigars, etc. Camacho received a ton of press out of this, and until the last couple weeks it's been 99% positive.

I look forward to receiving the cigars, I'm disappointed that Camacho was silent for over a month when people were expecting to get the cigars, and I hope there are not further delays. I imagine it's quite an undertaking to ship 36,000 cigars out - but I also imagine that would have been part of the planning before the project was launched.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> I appreciate the post here but why wait so long to say something? It's almost a month after your initial shipping date estimates. As I mentioned earlier, I emailed Camacho via the website and also posted on the Facebook page - both times in a very friendly manner, trying to see what was going on. I received no reply to my email and my comment was simply deleted.
> 
> The BBP campaign created this image that Camacho is light years ahead of those other guys, on the cutting edge of cigars, and ready to teach us a thing or two. The follow-up did not live up to that image.
> 
> ...


Tim -

Many thanks for the comments. I totally agree with you on many fronts, however, we were not totally silent. What we did not do, was come out and make a public broadcast. Over the past 3 weeks, I personally have answered 200+ emails regarding the timing of the shipping.

The buzz was astronomical, and we expect that all sentiments will once again be positive once everyone receives the box of smokes. Again, many thanks for your comments - we learned and adapted all throughout the campaign with honest feedback like yours.

Dylan

PS - Even with the delayed shipping, I still believe we are light years ahead of our competition when it comes to social marketing and Web 2.0.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Tim -
> 
> Many thanks for the comments. I totally agree with you on many fronts, however, we were not totally silent. What we did not do, was come out and make a public broadcast. Over the past 3 weeks, I personally have answered 200+ emails regarding the timing of the shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply - much appreciated. I enjoyed the project and look forward to the cigars. I do agree the campaign was a very creative and new way to market.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> The buzz was astronomical, and we expect that all sentiments will once again be positive once everyone receives the box of smokes.


You do just mean box as in shipping box right?? Because if you really meant box....that be another story.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Tim -
> 
> Many thanks for the comments. I totally agree with you on many fronts, however, we were not totally silent. What we did not do, was come out and make a public broadcast. Over the past 3 weeks, I personally have answered 200+ emails regarding the timing of the shipping.
> 
> ...


_I speak for myself when I say the following._

I never once felt "*negative*" towards this campaign. A little skeptical maybe. It's not very often if at all you get "*Free"* cigars (except bombs). I had a good feeling that ya'll would hold to your word and I used a little common sense as far as why it is taking so long. *FREE CIGARS*! I'm sure a ton of people signed up for this, so......

*Thanks for the videos and the oppurtunity to try some of your cigars.*


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> _I speak for myself when I say the following._
> 
> I never once felt "*negative*" towards this campaign. A little skeptical maybe. It's not very often if at all you get "*Free"* cigars *(except bombs)*. I had a good feeling that ya'll would hold to your word and I used a little common sense as far as why it is taking so long. *FREE CIGARS*! I'm sure a ton of people signed up for this, so......
> 
> *Thanks for the videos and the oppurtunity to try some of your cigars.*


Cool bro-hamm, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I think the underlying "skepticism" is what also made it more attractive to the viewer. One funny thing, I can't believe there have been no comments on the logo - it's a bomb!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Cool bro-hamm, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I think the underlying "skepticism" is what also made it more attractive to the viewer. One funny thing, I can't believe there have been no comments on the logo - it's a bomb!


lol...wow right in front of our faces!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Cool bro-hamm, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I think the underlying "skepticism" is what also made it more attractive to the viewer. One funny thing, I can't believe there have been no comments on the logo - it's a bomb!


HA! I didn't even think about that. Good one!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I totally missed it.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Dim, them there snakes that hide in plain sight ... could have looked at it for another year and never put the bomb together.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> _I speak for myself when I say the following._
> 
> I never once felt "*negative*" towards this campaign. A little skeptical maybe. It's not very often if at all you get "*Free"* cigars (except bombs). I had a good feeling that ya'll would hold to your word and I used a little common sense as far as why it is taking so long. *FREE CIGARS*! I'm sure a ton of people signed up for this, so......
> 
> *Thanks for the videos and the oppurtunity to try some of your cigars.*


Thats what I been saying all along haha. Free entertainment and smokes man, how can you hate on that. Good quality smokes on top of that as well.

As their email said, they had like 600% the anticipated participation (a lot of ticipat'ing). They probably have to have more cigars made and dedicate more employees to handle the packaging and shipping as well.


----------



## 129boomer (Apr 10, 2009)

Daustin333 said:


> Mr. BentonJP,
> 
> I see you've come here solely to further your disgust for the campaign across yet another online platform. I'm sorry to hear that you feel we only cater to "posers" and that you believe our marketing "sucks". The fact of the matter is, we cater to everyone, "real smokers" and the "posers" - hence the premise of the Black Band Project.
> 
> ...


Dylan... don't worry about people like him. If these kinds of people were given a free car, they'd b***h that it doesn't get good enough gas mileage. Most of us here (namely me) appreciate the project for what it was and what we will get. As for me, it gave me a renewed enthusiasm for the Camacho line, so the campaigne worked (at least on me).

Thanks! Looking forward to the smokes.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Dylan,
I want to congraduate you on such a great response.  I think the majority of memebers here understand all it took and the greatness of the campaign.
You have are support.  and thanks for an fun entertaining project.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

what's camacho?


































lol


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Hurray I am eagerly awaiting my free smoke! Only bad part is I will soon be moving from my current resident but hopefully I can get the cigar forwarded to my new house.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

bump and hope to hear good news from someone


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Fed Ex came to my house today, but no cigars. Any idea which shipping method they will use?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

At this point we are going to just have to wait. I am sure that the first person who gets their package will post it.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

:yawn:no body lucky at the mailbox yet??


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

dinoa2 said:


> :yawn:no body lucky at the mailbox yet??


No luck for me...


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

The first batch of shipments should be hitting doorsteps as early as tomorrow...


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> The first batch of shipments should be hitting doorsteps as early as tomorrow...


My cutter and lighter are waiting eagerly...


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

I with you.and i have never tried a Camacho before.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Allright, I hope we get the Connecticut...I have been waiting to try it


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

tmoney said:


> Allright, I hope we get the Connecticut...I have been waiting to try it


One of the local bros (DBCcigar) was gifted one by Christian Eiroa, he's not a Conny fan but he said this is a great smoke.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Dylan,

I sent an email through the website about 2 or 3 weeks ago inquiring about changing my address.. I put my old address as the expected shipping day was beginning of May. I moved into my new house on June 1st. I never received a response.. I know packages are supposed to get forwarded, however I also know sometimes they do not.

Any chance I can find out if my address request was entered into the system or should I just cross my fingers and hold my breath?


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you as I also moved. I'll try sending them an email and hope it works.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Anybody seen anything yet?


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Nothing yet for me in Jersey


----------



## 129boomer (Apr 10, 2009)

Just got a call from the wife.... The ARRIVED!!!! woohoo


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

:nod:amazing maybe there is hope for the rest of us


----------



## 129boomer (Apr 10, 2009)

she said there were 3, labeled A B & C and a letter with a link that will reveal what they are. 

Cannot wait to get home now!!!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Any idea how they were shipped? USPS, FedEx, or UPS?


----------



## 129boomer (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm safely assuming UPS. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

129boomer said:


> she said there were 3, labeled A B & C and a letter with a link that will reveal what they are.
> 
> Cannot wait to get home now!!!!


I SO CALLED THAT. Haha.

Knew it would be blank bands.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

129boomer said:


> I'm safely assuming UPS. Not 100% sure though.


I hope not cause I think I used a p.o. box and UPS would take forever to find me.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I just received my cigars from Camacho for the project via USPS, they look good. Inside the box it gives you a link to sign into to find out more about the cigars but apparently it isn't working yet.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

ashmaster said:


> I just received my cigars from Camacho for the project via USPS, they look good. Inside the box it gives you a link to sign into to find out more about the cigars but apparently it isn't working yet.


Any pics?????


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Any pics?????


I'll get a couple up in just a bit.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Getting closer, anyone from Texas get the cigars yet?


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

I am awaiting anxiously in PA!!!!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

ashmaster said:


> I'll get a couple up in just a bit.


Here you go, the other didn't load but here you go. "A" & "B" was blended and aged for Mr. X, "C" for Mr. Booth.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

ashmaster said:


> Here you go, the other didn't load but here you go. "A" & "B" was blended and aged for Mr. X, "C" for Mr. Booth.


AWESOME!! What part of FL are you from? Panama City here (and patiently awaiting the arrival of the cigars since I have never had a Camacho).


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in Pompano Beach, the packages were mailed from Miami.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Got mine today...wooohoooo...gonna let em sit a bit then have a go a go at em....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Oooh that looks cool.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i should be getting mine soon. here in orlando


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

No cigars today.


----------



## ErikBloodaxe (Jun 16, 2009)

Just received mine today. Did anyone else get a 3x2"ish torn piece of newpaper from Honduras in their box (stuffed inside a paper thing)? I thought it was a factory workers wrapped up used gum for a second. Did they do this to show they are from Honduras? Or just a spacer for cigar "C"?


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

received mine today, I am in the Jacksonville metropolitan Florida


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

No sign of them yet in my part of California.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

GMPOWER said:


> received mine today, I am in the Jacksonville metropolitan Florida


Sweet!! Maybe that means mine will be here soon. Keep us updated guys.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I got mine yesterday as well. I also noticed some rolled up newspaper in the spacer used for cigar "C". I'm not the most fluent in Spanish so I didn't recognize where it was from.

Anyone smoked any yet? I clicked on the link and it said I could find out what the cigars actually were but I decided to wait until I smoked them all first


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Got mine! haven't smoked 'em...

Boston.

Little black box with "Black Band Project" logo. Inside are three cigars with black bands labeled A, B ( both marked "Blended, Aged, and Hand-Rolled for Mr. X") and C ("Blended, Aged, and Hand-Rolled for Mr. Booth"). Color moves from light to medium to dark.

Got the Spanish newspaper -- glad to read the news...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I cant wait......


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> I clicked on the link and it said I could find out what the cigars actually were but I decided to wait until I smoked them all first


What link?


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Nothing in NJ yet ill update you guys when I get home from work


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

GOT MINE!!!!!!!!

Told you guys not to worry.  Took a little long but hey, now we got some nice smokes ready for summer time.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Nothing for me yet. I bet I griped too much and they are holding mine back so everyone can pass the cigars around the office and stick the caps in their nose then fart on them before sending them out.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

harsh.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

nothing in Orlando yet.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting on mine to Joe, but I am being patient(Spelled that wrong,lol)


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

So the ones who did get them, which one did yall choose to smoke first?? Did yall use the ratings magazine? HAHAHA


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Nothing in Baltimore today


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Cypress said:


> So the ones who did get them, which one did yall choose to smoke first?? Did yall use the ratings magazine? HAHAHA


Of course I use the rating magazines, what else is there :biggrin:.

No, I haven't had one yet. Two of the three were softer than I like so I'm letting them dry box for a few days. I figure I hit them next week and smoke 'em A to C.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Someone on another message board posted the exact names and sizes of the cigars. I was quite disappointed. I wanted to be surprised.

I'll not let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Day 2 no cigars still waiting down here in Houston, Texas. No problems i can wait.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> Nothing for me yet. I bet I griped too much and they are holding mine back so everyone can pass the cigars around the office and stick the caps in their nose then fart on them before sending them out.


thats quite an image, I'll think I'll just sit here and wait and be jealous of the guys who got them:biggrin:


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

got mine in NJ today


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

must have bypassed me. here in Orlando


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

ashmaster said:


> I'm in Pompano Beach, the packages were mailed from Miami.


Ditto, got mine. Nice one guys! Kuddos to all the kats from Camp Camacho!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Empty mailbox yesterday. I am hoping to have them by Fri!!!!


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope I'm not passed up because I used the Opera browser. I emailed Camacho but never got a responce.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Looking forward to reviews (I am waiting for others to go first).


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

d_day said:


> Someone on another message board posted the exact names and sizes of the cigars. I was quite disappointed. I wanted to be surprised.
> 
> I'll not let the cat out of the bag.


I know what you mean. I didn't post the link that came with the cigars because I didn't want to play the role of "spoiler". From what I have seen, Camacho definitely was generous and I really believe everyone will enjoy the smokes!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Empty mailbox yesterday. I am hoping to have them by Fri!!!!


that sounds good to me too, still waiting


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

d_day said:


> Someone on another message board posted the exact names and sizes of the cigars. I was quite disappointed. I wanted to be surprised.
> 
> I'll not let the cat out of the bag.


Yeah thats hella lame...

If they are all indeed Camacho cigars, I can guess what they are. Though I wont say it publicly.

I have the link on the card, haven't visited yet. Wanted to smoke them first, although I pretty much know what they are.

I'm pretty impressed by the smell and construction though.










The pic is from ashmaster.

A) Lighter colored wrapper. The construction is great and feels a little tightly packed compared to cigar B. The smell reminds me of a Diamond Crown Maximus.
B) Medium colored wrapper. Really nice construction and feels very loosely packed. Smells like a Arturo Fuente Opus X, pretty strong smell and same type of smell like the Opus. Really can't wait to smoke this one.
C) Dark colored wrapper. A little bit tighter packed than cigar A. Smell is very strong. A bit stronger than cigar B. Smells like a Padron maduro, kind of looks like one too!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Hafta admit that I read the descriptions on the "reveal" site. Of course, given that I cannot retain information, I have already forgotten them.

Cigars are resting in the humi.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Still nothing here yet.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Nothing out here in California... but these things rarely make it out this far.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

welll Friday and Saturday mail came and went and no smokes for me.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

still waiting.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Still waiting as well.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

maybe Monday??


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

None for me yet either....


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

still waiting. 

Forgot about it until yesterday when I got my 75 cigar humidor for father's day...

What a wife huh?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

BOOM! My BBP cigars landed today. We have a confirmed sighting in GA!

Thanks, Camacho.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

congrats thats good for you, nothing for me yet


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

from a buddy in another non cigar forum:



vaca22 said:


> Hey, I got those 3 cigars from the Black Band Project. First one I smoked was that ********* (they're all Camachos). It was pretty good! They were all in perfect condition.


he got his on Friday. Lives in CT


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought we were refraining from posting which cigars were included.....


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> I thought we were refraining from posting which cigars were included.....


Yeah, don't spoil the fun!!!! :dance:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

:boohoo:I wont tell- today came and went and nothing in the mail


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here in Texas...Still waiting. Nothing yet. I hope they get here soon.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got mine yesterday (Florida panhandle). They may have been in there for a few days though because we went out of town on Friday. Yesterday was a record breaker here too (103 degrees). I hope I don't have a beetle outbreak.


:ss :w :ss


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Buddha024 said:


> I got mine yesterday (Florida panhandle). They may have been in there for a few days though because we went out of town on Friday. Yesterday was a record breaker here too (103 degrees). I hope I don't have a beetle outbreak.
> 
> :ss :w :ss


I'd freeze them for about a week.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Nothing in CA yet


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

havanitascigars-cl said:


> Nothing in CA yet


 Me either.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

nothing here


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing in Texas yet...
~brooks


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Received this morning. 

Sorry about the previous reveal...would edit it if I could


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Received mine today in Ohio!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

:wave::wave:those fine folks at camacho delivered their little black box bundle to me today.
they all look so fine, I want to wait to give time in their new home before I light them up.
will wait before I go to the web site although I have seen enough sneak reviews to have an idea what they are ( at least the wrapper)

thanks camacho and look forward to whatever you have planned next


----------



## mileslong (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone. First time poster.

Just wanted to chime in to say that I recieved my little black box on friday here in SC. I just returned from the west coast to find it in the mail friday afternoon. They are resting in the humi. I hope to enjoy them soon.

Thanks to Camacho, for the smokes and the viral marketing. The videos were funny.


----------



## MX1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing in Belgium yet, but I am not holding my breath

Tim


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Two weeks and still nothing for me.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting here in Louisiana.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

nothing in Orlando yet


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Hmmm... "Beetle outbreak." Great. Yet another thing to worry about...


----------



## Kilobyte (Dec 10, 2008)

Got my box last week. They are resting nicely. Thanks!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing in Northern VA yet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> Nothing in Northern VA yet.


Me neither.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am not even excited anymore about getting them. I may even give mine away once I do get them.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I am not even excited anymore about getting them. I may even give mine away once I do get them.


I'm starting to feel the same way Sam.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

YEAH I feel the same way you guys do.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## narcolept (Jan 3, 2009)

Got mine Thursday, they lived in the freezer for a bit and they're now in the humi awaiting their turn.


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone in AZ get theres yet?


I have watched every video when they were first sent out I hope i wasnt passed up.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Copied of Face book tonight:

Camacho Cigars '05 11/18 Diploma for the nightcap!
54 minutes ago · Comment · Like
2 people like this.

ReportDon Walden at 11:08pm July 7
What happend to the Black Band Cigars?

ReportCamacho Cigars at 11:30pm July 7
They are still shipping... 7,000 boxes in the queue for the next few weeks...

ReportStan Murrow at 11:35pm July 7
Holy crap, I've never seen so many grown men cry about free freaking cigars!

ReportJohn Matz at 11:40pm July 7
so how do we get some of the so called "free Cigars" or is this all just bullshit?

ReportStan Murrow at 11:42pm July 7
It's too late. You had to participate in the Black Band Project, which is now over. You can still watch the videos, but no free stogies. And it's not BS, I got mine.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

still nothing in orlando


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Havent got mine as of yet....



But did get my Killians Taste Test kit so I have a lil hope..(4 months waiting on this..LOL)






Shawn


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Still nothing for me either.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

If the total of cigars were sent 36,000 per Dylans post then Camacho was shipping 12,000 boxes. On the 7th of July they still had 7,000 boxes to ship. If they sent them out in the begging of June and continued at a rate they were then everyone should be receiving the boxes no later than the second week of August. I am taking into consideration shipping time as well. This is my theory anyway.


----------



## Kilobyte (Dec 10, 2008)

I smoked all three and I liked Cigar B best, the Camacho Corojo.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep, there was also some delay with the situation in Honduras. Again gents, we will keep our promise and all that watched the 4 videos will receive their cigars.



Cypress said:


> If the total of cigars were sent 36,000 per Dylans post then Camacho was shipping 12,000 boxes. On the 7th of July they still had 7,000 boxes to ship. If they sent them out in the begging of June and continued at a rate they were then everyone should be receiving the boxes no later than the second week of August. I am taking into consideration shipping time as well. This is my theory anyway.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Hopefully I'll get mine sometime soon; I'm hoping that watching the videos in Afghanistan won't cause too many problems since I gave them the TX address...


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Still nothing in Northern VA.. posted this elsewhere, but first person to PM me gets mine when they show up.

Don't want them anymore.

No disrespect, I know they are "free cigars".. but delays need to be taken into account. "Delays in Hondoras" means.. "We put the videos out before we had the cigars in our hands. We told you all a date in which we would begin shipping, before we even know if we'd have them in our hands. You all took part of a marketing campaign which promised you some form of return and nearly 3 months after you were supposed to receive them, we barely even sent out half".

Free or not, this is a terrible case of great marketing with terrible follow through. I don't sell things in the WTS section unless I have them to sell, nor would I promise to give someone something that I do not have to give them.

So, once again, 3 Free Camacho Cigars to whoever wants em, if they ever arrive.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> Still nothing in Northern VA.. posted this elsewhere, but first person to PM me gets mine when they show up.
> 
> Don't want them anymore.
> 
> ...


I never jumped on the Black Band Project when everybody else did, and this whole thread is why. Now I had no idea who was doing it, and really didn't care. But when somebody is giving away free cigars and it gets on the forums like this they always get overwhelmed. I can see why you are now put off by this whole mess and don't want the cigars anymore. I can also see why they are late. Lets just hope that Camacho learns from this and if they ever do anything like this again that they will be ready!

I did see a couple of the videos and found the first one very funny, but for a different reason then most. The first one is (don't by because of the cigar magazines!). Whats funny is that Camacho advertises in those mags just as much as any other cigar company LOL.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope this doesn't get me in trouble.  A friend on another forum made this up and is using it as his avatar... I thought some folks might get a kick out of it!


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

sboyajian said:


> Still nothing in Northern VA.. posted this elsewhere, but first person to PM me gets mine when they show up.
> 
> Don't want them anymore.
> 
> ...


WOW! That sucks! I'm in Front Royal VA and got mine almost 3 weeks ago. They really dropped the ball on this one!


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> Still nothing in Northern VA.. posted this elsewhere, but first person to PM me gets mine when they show up.
> 
> Don't want them anymore.
> 
> ...


Bummer man, I had two already and really enjoyed them. Opened my eyes to the world of Camacho. I got mine in the first batch they sent out.

But as they said, they had like 500% the expected participation, plus other complications if there were delays in Hondoras.

Smoke them, you will enjoy them.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

itsme_timd said:


> Hope this doesn't get me in trouble.  A friend on another forum made this up and is using it as his avatar... I thought some folks might get a kick out of it!


HAHA, that is awesome. Wish I had thought of that, but I have no complaints about the BBP.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> Hope this doesn't get me in trouble.  A friend on another forum made this up and is using it as his avatar... I thought some folks might get a kick out of it!


It's ok.. you can say it's my avatar.. I think I've made my stance pretty clear. 

Here is the full size one.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> It's ok.. you can say it's my avatar.. I think I've made my stance pretty clear.
> 
> Here is the full size one.


Ha Ha.. yeah, it was Steve...


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I posted your parody over at Social Cigar:

[/QUOTE]

And some other admin deleted it without any notice. Not a big surprise, since the site was started by Camacho, but they'd been pretty hands-off outside of adding their advertisements.


----------



## MX1 (Jun 3, 2009)

That is funny


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Saint Jimbob said:


> I posted your parody over at Social Cigar:


Oh man, I bet they were all over that! I've seen them delete negative comments from their Facebook page as well.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Nothing for me in CA yet. 

I don't rush home every day to check my mail anymore.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

If y'all haven't read it yet you should check out the Puff interview with Dylan of Camacho An Interview with Dylan Austin of Camacho Cigars | One on One Cigar Interviews | Content I thought for sure he would have said something about the late mailings, but all he really said was that 500% more people did the project then they thought would.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I suppose for people who moved since the project started, we have about a .1% chance to actually receive our cigars


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Mail forwarding, I hope you do that. Of course you will get them a month later then you would have other wise


----------



## Marklar MM (Mar 31, 2008)

Mine came in the mail today to Michigan. They sent me 2 packs. I don't know if they double mailed or what.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I got a little brown box yesterday ( 7/28 ). Inside the little brown box was a smaller black box. In the smaller black box were three cigars.

Huzzah.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

THEIR keeping hope alive!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Got mine in. They look good. I will let the rest a couple weeks before I have a stab at them.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah mine should up yesterday, gonna let'em rest for awhile.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine showed up at the house. A Thank you to the men/women that were behind the scenes.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

SURPRIZE SURPRIZE SURPRIZE



Got mine too this week...Never got an email stating that I would recieve them so I gave up..


+1 for Camacho



Shawn


----------



## LSU1981 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd given up but mine showed up yesterday ( Fri 7/31)


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

not a review but a short comment
tried the connecticut (A) 2 days ago and it was pretty good, dont know if I would buy some but might
had the corojo last night and it was a very good one, would definitely look for some more of those
might try C tonight, that is the tripple maduro
for those who havent got theirs yet, hang in and it will be worth the wait
the web site says there is more to come so hope they pass out some more


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Still nothing in SoCal


----------



## Midian (Aug 1, 2009)

havanitascigars-cl said:


> Still nothing in SoCal


Here's am eerie thought:

sure would be a bummer if these were being used to spread flu.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Just got mine on Saturday.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Not sure if I posted but have had mine for a couple of weeks--Thanks Camacho !


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Still nothing here.


----------



## NickD2008 (Aug 4, 2009)

I got mine in the 1st shipment. Great promotion. I didnt enjoy the connecticutt, but the other 2 were good. The triple Maduro was awesome!


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I got mine in a couple weeks ago. So far I've smoked the connecticut. I was actually surprised at how much I liked it. I don't usually like connecticut shade wrapped cigars because they have no flavor, but this was very flavorful and edged more towards medium in strength.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

d_day said:


> Still nothing here.


 Same here.

If Camacho could sink any lower in my respect-o-meter, it would. Sadly it bottomed out ages ago.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Still nothing for me in SoCal. I am totally turned off by Camacho over this whole thing. Too bad. They have some good cigars, but I cannot support them anymore. 

It seems they spend so much time trying to be celebrities.. the Official Cigar of the Playboy Mansion, the Official Cigar of This or That... they have forgotten what allowed them to survive the crash after the cigar boom. 

I have written them and posted on their various forums and not received any response. Very, very disappointed. Thank god there are so many other great cigars out there I probably will not even miss smoking Camachos.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Got mine weeks ago. They were damn good too.


----------



## Ironmeden (Feb 24, 2007)

uvacom said:


> I got mine in a couple weeks ago. So far I've smoked the connecticut. I was actually surprised at how much I liked it. I don't usually like connecticut shade wrapped cigars because they have no flavor, but this was very flavorful and edged more towards medium in strength.


I agree with you. There is little to no flavor, but it was a nice mild cigar.

I got mine about a month ago...they sent me 2 shipments for some reason even though I signed up only once.

Paul


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

uvacom said:


> I got mine in a couple weeks ago. So far I've smoked the connecticut. I was actually surprised at how much I liked it. I don't usually like connecticut shade wrapped cigars because they have no flavor, but this was very flavorful and edged more towards medium in strength.


Like you I was very surprised with the Camacho Connecticut....I liked it alot and have bought several since first trying the one I received in the Black Band Project.


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

I got mine months ago, but havent been smoking cigars as much. They are somewhere in one of my Humi's maybe ill spark one up soon.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got nothing still. If I don't have anything by Friday, Camacho is getting a nasty email at every address I can find for them. Their reaction will determine whether I continue to purchase their products. I'd hate to stop buying their stuff since the triple maduro is one of my favorites, but I won't do business with anyone that doesn't keep their promises.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

d_day said:


> I've got nothing still. If I don't have anything by Friday, Camacho is getting a nasty email at every address I can find for them. Their reaction will determine whether I continue to purchase their products. I'd hate to stop buying their stuff since the triple maduro is one of my favorites, but I won't do business with anyone that doesn't keep their promises.


Feel free to share any legit email addy's you find. I've long since lost interest in the cigars but it would be fun to "communicate" with them.

:ss


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Be prepared to be ignored. Any communication I have started with them in regards to these cigars has gone without response.

Shame.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I did get my cigars but also was ignored when I emailed about the delays. I posted a question on their Facebook page and it was deleted. Emails through their website went unanswered.

That's too bad they've still left so many of these unfulfilled, and they ignore the questions they get on them - perhaps it's simply out of no longer having a good excuse?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

itsme_timd said:


> ...I posted a question on their Facebook page and it was deleted...


That right there tells you all you need to know about Camacho. I noticed that they have been silent on the BBP on Facebook, Twitter and all the various cigar forums, ignoring all references to the cigars not shipping, but to delete questions or comments - there's just no excuse for that.


----------



## MX1 (Jun 3, 2009)

well nothing in Brussels either......

Tim


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This does not look good for the Camacho crew, I thought better of them. When you hear their name you think man the Triple Maduro--It's going to be a shame if now when you think of them you think---"They did not send me my sampler for their contest" or "I will no longer buy their product"--Now that would be sad as they do make some good cigars.

Not saying many here did not do all the parts of the contest--but maybe that was some of the problems here--If that were the case I would think Camacho would reply to the emails or send a email out stating this--just a thought !!!


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

I actually called Camacho today. A receptionist answered and I asked about the Black Band Project. She let out a _huge_ sigh and said "The crew isn't available today. We do know that a lot of people haven't received their cigars yet. This is because we are currently producing the next batch."

So we should get them soon enough.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

> ...we are currently producing the next batch.


This is their excuse? Surely they could have broken down existing stock of the three cigars and sent those out. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

d_day said:


> This is their excuse? Surely they could have broken down existing stock of the three cigars and sent those out. This is beyond ridiculous.


I completely agree. However, at least we know that they are coming.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

MAJORdorMo said:


> ...at least we *know* that they are coming.


Hope maybe, though I no longer care, but we don't know anything. If Camacho really intended to make good they would have said something long before now, instead of turning tail and running from any mention of the problem. Just hearing that the receptionist sighed at having to deal with it indicates clearly that they just consider it a nuisance to be dealt with until it finally goes away. At the very least they could have said that they received 10 times the response they were expecting and they simply can't can't fulfill all the requests. That would go over better than silence and censorship of publicly posted questions. Now they say "ok, if you guys are going to keep complaining we'll go ahead and make some more cigars and send them out sometime...". Pitiful.

On the up side though, hopefully it's costing them enough money to make them think twice before pulling another stunt like this again. :2


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> Just hearing that the receptionist sighed at having to deal with it indicates clearly that they just consider it a nuisance to be dealt with until it finally goes away.


Yeah, she definitely sounded like she was tired of hearing about it.

What I don't understand is that if they knew they could only cater to X amount of participants, why didn't they stop registering after they reached that number? It would have literally only required a few more lines of code in the website.


----------



## MX1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I will be posting on their facebook everyday....who ever is in charge of deleting the content will be busy.
I think everyone that feels slighted should also post on the FaceBook site....

Tim


----------



## Redheadz (Sep 23, 2009)

I got mine months ago. The Connecticut was very good but I really didn't care for the other two. 
I know this doesn't help those who didn't get them yet feel any better but in my opinion, they're not worth the wait.


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I posted a comment on Camacho's Facebook page saying I haven't received the cigars yet and they told me to email dylan(at)camachocigars.com my address.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

For all of you that were not shipped BBP cigars, we have a mailing going out in a week or so. The mail house who handled the parcels has returned to us a list of 300 or so that were not shipped. IF you completed the project and entered your information correctly, you will be receiving some cigars shortly. We plan to make good on what was promised.

[email protected]


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Daustin333 said:


> ...IF you completed the project and entered your information correctly, you will be receiving some cigars shortly...
> 
> [email protected]


I think there were a lot more than 300 that didn't get their cigars, but they've set up their out... ^

:BS


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

According to the mail house, that's what the number was out of 13,000. I'm just trying to make good brother. This project was huge and dealing with multiple vendors, a factory, and close to 24,000 participants leaves a lot of room for error.



bazookajoe said:


> I think there were a lot more than 300 that didn't get their cigars, but they've set up their out... ^
> 
> :BS


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Still have not received mine. I will send the email and hope they come soon.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Daustin333 said:


> According to the mail house, that's what the number was out of 13,000. I'm just trying to make good brother. This project was huge and dealing with multiple vendors, a factory, and close to 24,000 participants leaves a lot of room for error.


It may be what the mail house says and they may have botched this deal up so much that that's what their "records" show, but with the all the posts on various cigar and deal forums, facebook etc. (some duplicates I'm sure) stating no cigars received and double shipments to some, it's just unlikely that there remain only 300 that complied but received nothing.

But that's not really the problem anyway - it's the lack of visibility or response by Camacho to the many comments and requests for info that people are annoyed about. There was one email months ago when the response turned out to be higher than expected, stating that there would be a delay of about a month. After that, no more communication, even though the job is still not done these many months later. No responses on facebook (even reports of deleted comments about it) or other public forums, no responses to individual emails, poor attitudes displayed to those who called in about it, etc.. You're not judged by your mistakes so much but how you "make good", which is more than finally sending out the remaining cigars some 5-6 months later. The complete lack of communication shows a lack of concern, as though Camacho hoped that by just ignoring it this would all go away... that's what most take away from this fiasco, more so than not getting their free cigars. :2


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Joe,

Your comments are much appreciated and have been taken into consideration. However, I think you are over analyzing and taking this situation a little too much to heart. The bottom line is we have shipped over 36,000 free cigars to more than 12,000 participants. Less than 2.5% of the 13,000 that made it through and were not shipped, and we could not begin to remedy a problem or provide a response until we knew what the details actually were.

Not only that, we've received hundreds of emails from people that NEVER participated and were trying to fish for free cigars after reading some of the boards. This, of course, only makes our search for the folks that deserve what they were promised a much longer and difficult process.

I know to many, this project seems very simple on the surface, but it was very complex with multiple touchpoints. For example, all participants were age verified through a 3rd party proprietary software, and if you and your minor(-18yrs old) son have the same name and live at the same address, your address was bumped. The system flagged the participant as a possible minor and you were removed from the list.

We did this to give our customers something fun and interesting to interact with, not to make enemies.

Dylan



bazookajoe said:


> It may be what the mail house says and they may have botched this deal up so much that that's what their "records" show, but with the all the posts on various cigar and deal forums, facebook etc. (some duplicates I'm sure) stating no cigars received and double shipments to some, it's just unlikely that there remain only 300 that complied but received nothing.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Attached is the list of the 300, if you completed everything as required, you should be on there.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Attached is the list of the 300, if you completed everything as required, you should be on there.


I completed everything as required. 
I have not received the promised cigars.
I am not on the list.

Thanks Dylan, for your recent efforts toward helping folks out. But, for me at least, it is too little, and too late.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Daustin333 said:


> ... However, I think you are over analyzing and taking this situation a little too much to heart. The bottom line is we have shipped over 36,000 free cigars to more than 12,000 participants. Less than 2.5% of the 13,000 that made it through and were not shipped, and we could not begin to remedy a problem or provide a response until we knew what the details actually were...


Dylan,

Other than having signed up, watched the videos and received nothing, I really have no stake in this other than morbid interest - just remarking on the comments of many who have spoken out without response. I'm kind of a justice junkie and don't like it when people don't follow through on their promises. We'll probably just have to agree to disagree about the integrity of Camacho's efforts. I think everyone understands the difficulties of the campaign, I just think it could have been handled better.

That being said, thanks for stepping up now to deal with this, and for submitting the list of people who will be receiving cigars - hopefully the members here who have been waiting will see their names. Just for the record, my name is not on the list and I completed everything required. It doesn't matter (we're talking about freebies here) but it does reflect an inaccurate list as I can't be the only one. One thing about the list that does ring true though is that it's the west coast, and it does seem the many of the complaints have been from here.

A final thought; I have been reading various threads on many different forums about this and for those that received the cigars, the consensus seems to be that the best smoke in the bunch is the connecticut, odd considering what Camacho is usually known for. I don't normally smoke connecticuts but am intrigued enough to go get one, so if nothing else, there's that...

david


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

Dylan, I signed up and watched all the videos, and my name isn't on the list. In fact, neither is my brother's name (he also participated and watched all the videos). Whats going on?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> Attached is the list of the 300, if you completed everything as required, you should be on there.


 Hey bro.. is this a different list?

On 9/30 you sent me an email saying I was on the list of people who didn't get them and they'd be on their way soon.. but I'm not on this list.

Just checkin in..

Hope the new baby is doing well..


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

I got you SB.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Daustin333 said:


> I got you SB.


This is the kind of thing I'm talking about... what about the other posts with questions above?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

havanitascigars-cl said:


> Still have not received mine. I will send the email and hope they come soon.





d_day said:


> I completed everything as required.
> I have not received the promised cigars.
> I am not on the list.
> 
> Thanks Dylan, for your recent efforts toward helping folks out. But, for me at least, it is too little, and too late.





MAJORdorMo said:


> Dylan, I signed up and watched all the videos, and my name isn't on the list. In fact, neither is my brother's name (he also participated and watched all the videos). Whats going on?





sboyajian said:


> Hey bro.. is this a different list?
> 
> On 9/30 you sent me an email saying I was on the list of people who didn't get them and they'd be on their way soon.. but I'm not on this list.
> 
> ...





bazookajoe said:


> This is the kind of thing I'm talking about... what about the other posts with questions above?


My thoughts exactly! 4 people and a response for one. It would seem you would want to please 100% of your customers instead of just 25%. :2


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I gotta agree. I received my cigars, however, after hearing from my fellow BOTL about the customer service of Camacho, I am very hesitant to purchase their product.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

3 out of the 4 were sent a response via email. D-Day, please email your info to: [email protected]



madurolover said:


> My thoughts exactly! 4 people and a response for one. It would seem you would want to please 100% of your customers instead of just 25%. :2


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

madurolover said:


> My thoughts exactly! 4 people and a response for one. It would seem you would want to please 100% of your customers instead of just 25%. :2


He responded to me via email almost immediately after I posted.

In fact, the great customer service Dylan has, in my opinion, made up for the lack of response before. If the cigars come to me safely, I'll be ready to completely forgive the BBP confusion.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Daustin333 said:


> 3 out of the 4 were sent a response via email. D-Day, please email your info to: [email protected]


 Done.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I just saw the list and there was my name! I'm looking forward to receiving the package. Thanks for the information, Dylan!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I was not on the list either. I received the videos, watched everyone, and confirmed. Obviously something is not right. I have been in correspondence with Dylan by email. We will see what happens?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys are putting the wrong person on the choppers block here. Dylan is doing what he can to make this right, he's not the bad guy here.

4 people asked. I got my response here and 3 others got email. Everyone responded to, just because he didn't publicly state "For the record, I helped all 4 people" you jump on him?

People often wonder why Customer Service sometimes lacks.. it's usually those same people who call up swearing at the Rep who's never even heard of the caller before that day.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> You guys are putting the wrong person on the choppers block here. Dylan is doing what he can to make this right, he's not the bad guy here.
> 
> 4 people asked. I got my response here and 3 others got email. Everyone responded to, just because he didn't publicly state "For the record, I helped all 4 people" you jump on him?
> 
> People often wonder why Customer Service sometimes lacks.. it's usually those same people who call up swearing at the Rep who's never even heard of the caller before that day.


I'm glad you, and many others have had your concerns addressed. Despite how it appears above, I still have not. I followed instructions and have received neither reply nor cigars. My beef from the start has been the lack of communication. Really, how hard is it to put together an email to tell everyone the cigars will ship later than expected? How tough is it to send out an email to ask if there's a problem? I'm not talking individual emails here. One email to everyone on the list would suffice. Surely that would have saved the folks at Camacho countless hours responding to the complaints on the cigar forums, facebook, and Twitter.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Dylan and I have emailed each other and he has assured me everything will be corrected. They are at least trying to remedy the situation now. I appreciate that.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Changing the slant just a little....I received the three free cigars...they are marked only with letters on the bands and there was no info o them. Looking forward to trying them out but would really like to know more about them, wrapper, binder, filler etc....are they going to be marketed, what name etc.? 

Anybody?


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

iride said:


> Changing the slant just a little....I received the three free cigars...they are marked only with letters on the bands and there was no info o them. Looking forward to trying them out but would really like to know more about them, wrapper, binder, filler etc....are they going to be marketed, what name etc.?
> 
> Anybody?


Since the forum won't let me post links, google "Black Band Project Reveal" (without the quotes) and click the first link.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

iride said:


> Changing the slant just a little....I received the three free cigars...they are marked only with letters on the bands and there was no info o them. Looking forward to trying them out but would really like to know more about them, wrapper, binder, filler etc....are they going to be marketed, what name etc.?
> 
> Anybody?


You should have a card in there that has a website listed on it... it gray printed on black so it's hard to see - but it's there.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks *MAJORdorMo* , found it quickly and got most of the info. I received the cigars early in the summer and plan to start smoking them soon. Just wanted the info for Cigar Briefcase records. Looking forward to trying them all especially the Triple Maduro.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Does this mean they are shipping again?


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Does this mean they are shipping again?


Really don't know. Nobody else I know locally participated. I got mine early summer I think. Usually write the date down but didn't this time.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

iride said:


> Cigar Briefcase


iride, I DLed this program and it seems to be pretty good except for the database appears to be really old. Have you figured out how to update the All Cigars db with newer smokes? Do you have any other tips for using it?

Feel free to start a new thread with the answer, since this is an off topic question in this thread.


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

Eric...I have never tried to update the list, agreed it does seem old. I just ignore it and manually enter my info. Not a big deal if you're entering one stick or a box, kind a daunting if you are trying to enter multiple sticks from a sampler and are anal like me and want all the details. 

When I've ordered the stick(s) off the internet I use the date I receive them as purchase date. I don't touch anything till it's been in my box for 60 days.

Another thing I do is after entering something, be it a box or a single, once the info is in the fields in the "my humidor" section I hit the "add to my cigars" tab. All the info. I've entered and the pic will transfer and then I can go to tasting notes and put in any details I want. I usually put in the cigar's make up; Wrapper, Binder, Filler etc. and any other notes I've found on net for the smoke. Then when I've smoked it I go back and fill in my thoughts. Then when I've smoked the last one of any one cigar, hit the subtract button and the program asks if I want to delete it I can say yes, see it disappear from "my humidor" and my count total but still remains in "my cigars" for future reference. 

I keep a file on my hard drive of all the photos I've used so I don't have to search around for them if I need them again or if anybody else wants one I have. This comes in handy if I've bought a brand and/or size of a stick before I run out of the same...also makes it easier to keep track of inventory and insures I smoke the older group first, knowing what sizes and how many of each (older/new) I have. 

I also put a small sticker (garage sale price tag or something) on each cello with the date it was purchased and put in the humidor as insurance.

This probably more than you wanted...I have this OCD thing going I think...o.k. I know.


----------



## MAJORdorMo (Sep 15, 2009)

So, when will the people on the list be getting their cigars?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I never got my cigars, but I sure as hell get their PR emails.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Well it seems as though it's a good thing I never started the project when this was first posted. 
All these cigar companies only let people 21 or older enter their websites, and enter in contests. 
Kind of BS for people like me who are 18 and enjoy cigars.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

GTCharged said:


> Well it seems as though it's a good thing I never started the project when this was first posted.
> All these cigar companies only let people 21 or older enter their websites, and enter in contests.
> Kind of BS for people like me who are 18 and enjoy cigars.


That is a liability issue and in many states, a law.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> That is a liability issue and in many states, a law.


 Could you shed some light on that SB? Just wondering why they just can't verify my License and check state laws. Can't take more than 10 minutes for them.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

GTCharged said:


> Could you shed some light on that SB? Just wondering why they just can't verify my License and check state laws. Can't take more than 10 minutes for them.


Honestly, probably not worth their time. They had so many applicants for that mailer.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Update –

Guys,

Cigars are being shipped this coming Friday, however we were totally cleaned out of Room101's. This being said, if you were on the list to be shipped you will receive a Camacho 10th Anniv Robusto and Camacho Select Robusto instead. The Room101's went really quick and the pipeline will not be filled again until late November.

Cheers,

Dylan


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Was looking forward to the Room 101, but hey.. that's what they make paychecks for.

Thanks for the update bro.. love the 10th anny.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

GTCharged said:


> Could you shed some light on that SB? Just wondering why they just can't verify my License and check state laws. Can't take more than 10 minutes for them.


It's not an issue of checking licenses.. some states do not allow the mailing of tobacco products to persons under the age of 21.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Daustin333 said:


> Update -
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


I have not had any of those! So they all sound good, thanks for the update.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah man, was looking forward to sending them out. Unfortunately, they sold out so fast!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Daustin333 said:


> Update -
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


Cannot wait to receive them. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Anybody? Anything at this point?


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I received my cigars yesterday. They are not the ones from the BBP, but I appreciate the fact Camacho sent something. Thank you very much. They are resting in my humi and I will smoke them in about a week or two.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Man don't leave us hangin! 

How many which ones?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I finally got a package today. My disappointment in this whole affair has not been abated. Instead of three smokes (two of which were knew to me) I got two, both of which I've had before. Dylan, I do thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

d_day said:


> I finally got a package today. My disappointment in this whole affair has not been abated. Instead of three smokes (two of which were knew to me) I got two, both of which I've had before. Dylan, I do thank you for your efforts.


Bummer! Nothing on my end yet!


----------



## Mr Cool Pants (Apr 8, 2009)

Got mine today, select and 10th anniversary. I'm pretty pumped as I had totally forgot about this!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

all-right I am convinced my mailman is stealing my cigars. I never got mine again.


----------

